# problem z mplayer'em

## jan33k

Witam

mam nastepujacy problem : emergnalem mplayera i przy probie odpalenia gmplayera otrzymuje nastepujacy blad :

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow SSE SSE2

(<unknown>:5880): Gdk-WARNING **: shmget failed: error 38 (Function not implemented)

[ws] błąd rozszerzenia dzielonej pamięci

moje flagi :

USE="X symlink x86 jpeg atm dhcp alsa dvd dvdr hal cdr gtk qt3 qt4 nvidia gif apache2 truetype imlib unicode mmx mmxext 3dnow 3dnowex sse sse2"

moze jakies propozycje ??

----------

## Gabrys

Moja propozycja to przyjrzeć się tym dwóm linijkom:

```
CPUflags: MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow SSE SSE2 
```

----------

## jan33k

hmm 

przyjrzalem sie tym linijkom ale moj problem nadal pozostaje nierozwiazany  :Sad: 

----------

## Gabrys

CPUflags: MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow SSE SSE2

Nic Ci to nie mówi?

----------

## jan33k

wiem ze to nie uprawnia do niewiedzy ale jestem poczatkujacym urzytkownikiem gentoo

----------

## psycepa

1) dokumentacja gentoo -> praca z portage i flagi USE

2) instant solution:

```

echo "media-video/mplayer -3dnow -3dnowext" >> /etc/portage/package.use && emerge -N mplayer

```

chociaz tego 3dnowext nie jestem pewien, ale w sumie to jedyne flagi ktore w sposob wyrazny odwoluja sie do wsparcia tego zestawu instrukcji...

----------

## jan33k

zmienia sie tylko 

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

 :Sad: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 1) dokumentacja gentoo -> praca z portage i flagi USE
> 
> 2) instant solution:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja bym powiedział, że to nie tylko sprawa linijki w /etc/portage/package.use. W ogóle skąd pomysł wsadzania sobie do USE flag dotyczących rozszerzonych instrukcji procesora, których nasz procesor nie posiada?

----------

## jan33k

Hmm moze tak

chodzi o to że jak emerguje z flagami lub bez to mam ten sam problem !

moje flagi w make.conf to

USE="X symlink x86 jpeg atm dhcp alsa dvd dvdr hal cdr gtk qt3 qt4 nvidia gif apache2 truetype imlib unicode"

----------

## Gabrys

To jak już zmieniłeś flagi w /etc/make.conf, to daj

emerge -uDN world

żeby zaktualizować wszystkie pakiety, dla których ta zmiana flag ma jakieś znaczenie. Może np. to nie przez samego mplayera a np. przez ffmpeg te błędy. Albo przez CFLAGS.

----------

## ziemia

Pokaż wynik polecenia: 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## psycepa

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ja bym powiedział, że to nie tylko sprawa linijki w /etc/portage/package.use. W ogóle skąd pomysł wsadzania sobie do USE flag dotyczących rozszerzonych instrukcji procesora, których nasz procesor nie posiada?

 

no pewnie tak, nie mniej jednak jest to najszybszy sposob zeby sie pozbyc tego komunikatu  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Napisałeś, że problem jest przy odpalaniu gmplayera, a jak odpalasz mplayer film.avi, to jest też ten błąd, czy nie?

PS. tymczasowo możesz spróbować np. gxine'a.

----------

## jan33k

teraz wyglada to tak 

1) po emerge -uDN world

```
MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami:

(<unknown>:32146): Gdk-WARNING **: shmget failed: error 38 (Function not implemented)

[ws] błąd rozszerzenia dzielonej pamiÄci
```

2) emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Tue, 02 Jan 2007 22:20:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl "

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 apm arts atm berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dhcp dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_pl mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

3) jak odpalam mplayer plik avi

```
MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU:Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami:

Odtwarzam /home/jan/06 - Dream Quest.avi.

Wykryto format AVI.

VIDEO:  [DIV3]  416x256  24bpp  29.970 fps  631.8 kbps (77.1 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 (build 2366/release)

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffdivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3))

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Zaczynam odtwarzanie... 

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 416 x 256 (preferowana csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Proporcje filmu (obrazu) nie sÄ zdefiniowane - nie skalujÄ.

VO: [xv] 416x256 => 416x256 Planar YV12 

X11 error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

MPlayer przerwany sygnaÅem 6 w module: decode_video

- MPlayer nieoczekiwanie zakoÅczyÅ pracÄ. To nie powinno siÄ zdarzyÄ! :).

  MoÅ¼e to byÄ bÅÄd w kodzie MPlayera albo w Twoim sterowniku,

  lub zÅej wersji gcc. JeÅli uwaÅ¼asz, Å¼e to wina MPlayera, przeczytaj

  DOCS/HTML/pl/bugreports.html. Nie moÅ¼emy i nie pomoÅ¼emy, jeÅli nie przedstawisz tych informacji

  zgÅaszajÄc moÅ¼liwy bÅÄd.
```

od raku: dodane znaczniki code

----------

## pancurski

Powinieneś zmienić zmienną CHOST w make.conf na adekwatną do architektury jaką posiadasz. Pozatym po co ci te wszystkie karty graficzne wymienione we flagach USE?

Pokaż wynik polecenia

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

----------

## jan33k

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

```

wynik polecenia 

```
emerge -pv mplaye
```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X alsa arts dvd encode gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad nvidia opengl oss png sdl truetype unicode vorbis xv -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aac -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdread -esd -fbcon -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="pl -bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## ziemia

 *Quote:*   

> Powinieneś zmienić zmienną CHOST w make.conf na adekwatną do architektury jaką posiadasz

  Przychylam się do tego, ale pamiętaj, że po tej zmianie należało by przekompilowac cały system.

Patrząc jeszcze raz na błąd który podałeś:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (<unknown>:5880): Gdk-WARNING **: shmget failed: error 38 (Function not implemented) 
> ...

 

Może to być problem z Gtk - spróbuj to przekompilować, ewentualnie podaj z jakimi USE kompilujesz GTK, GTK2.

----------

## pancurski

przydałoby się czytanie dokumentacji, skoro posiadasz Pentium 4, to CHOST powinien wyglądać tak:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

flagi USE to w sumie sprawa indywidualna każdego użytkownika, ale jesli chodzi o mplayera to zastanów się czy:

1. potrzebujesz flagi arts oraz oss ?

2. nie potrzebujesz flag: win32codecs, xvid ?

wykrzaczający się mplayer to chyba kwestia złego wyjscia video, co wyrzuca polecenie

```
mplayer -vo help
```

----------

## jan33k

polecenie 

```
mplayer -vo help
```

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 1)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami:

DostÄpne sterowniki video:

        xv      X11/Xv

        x11     X11 ( XImage/Shm )

        xover   General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers

        gl      X11 (OpenGL)

        gl2     X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version

        sdl     SDL YUV/RGB/BGR renderer (SDL v1.1.7+ only!)

        xvidix  X11 (VIDIX)

        cvidix  console VIDIX

        null    Null video output

        mpegpes Mpeg-PES file

        yuv4mpeg        yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools

        png     PNG file

        jpeg    JPEG file

        gif89a  animated GIF output

        pnm     PPM/PGM/PGMYUV file

        md5sum  md5sum of each frame

----------

## pancurski

wiec spróbuj tak:

```
mplayer -vo xv /scieżka/do/pliku

mplayer -vo x11 /scieżka/do/pliku

mplayer -vo sdl /scieżka/do/pliku
```

i jakie tego efekty?

----------

## jan33k

W ten sposob dziala  :Smile: 

```
mplayer -vo x11 /scieżka/do/pliku 

mplayer -vo sdl /scieżka/do/pliku
```

Dzieki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

a gmplayer -vo xv film.avi

albo ogólnie gmplayer -vo xv

Poza tym, trochę tych flag za dużo wywaliłeś.

----------

## pancurski

 *jan33k wrote:*   

> W ten sposob dziala 
> 
> 

 

dodaj sobie do pliku /home/user/.mplayer/config

```
vo=xv
```

zeby za każdym nie wpisywac tego w konsoli

----------

## jan33k

W sumie to problem nie zostal rozwiazany bo filmow na stronkach i tak nie moge ogladac

----------

## Gabrys

A to już jest inny problem. Do oglądania filmów poprzez stronę WWW potrzebujesz wtyczki do przeglądarki a nie sam odtwarzacz.

----------

